# Vintage MARVEL Draw Cut Saw/Electric Hacksaw No. 2 - $100 (Red Bluff, CA)



## MrWhoopee (May 23, 2018)

https://redding.craigslist.org/tls/d/vintage-marvel-draw-cut-saw/6595591196.html


----------

